# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الجديدة بالمملكة >  حوكمة الشركات فى المملكة العربية السعودية

## dr.mohamedlutfi

*حوكمة الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية* 

تأتى قضية الحوكمة على قمة اهتمامات مجتمع الأعمال الدولي والمؤسسات المالية العالمية إثر العديد من الأحداث التي وقعت خلال العقدين الماضيين ، خاصة الانهيارات المالية التي حدثت بأسواق عدد من دول جنوب شرق آسيا وأمريكا اللاتينية ، والتحول إلى نظام السوق المفتوح وانتهاج سياسة الخصخصة بعدد من دول شرق أوروبا[1].
ومع تصاعد حالات الفشل الذريع الذي ُمنيت به العديد من الشركات على مستوى العالم في الآونة الأخيرة ، فقد أرجع المحللون السبب الرئيسي لهذا الفشل إلى افتقار هذه الشركات إلى القواعد الجيدة لإدارتها ، مما ساهم في سهولة التلاعب في الحسابات ، واتخاذ قرارات غير رشيدة وغياب الرقابة والمتابعة من قبل المساهمين وأصحاب المصالح ، الأمر الذي حدا بالمؤسسات المالية الدولية أن تضع مجموعة من المعايير والقواعد التي تكفل حسن الأداء ، وتوفر الرقابة القوية وذلك تحت عنوان Governance Corporate أو " حوكمة الشركات " ، ولم تتوقف المؤسسات المالية الدولية عند هذا الحد ، بل خصصت التمويل اللازم لنشر الوعي بهذه القواعد وإخراجها إلى حيز التنفيذ[2].

*الفرع الأول : نشأة السوق المالية في المملكة العربية السعودية :*
نظراً لأن لائحة حوكمة الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية تخاطب الشركات المساهمة المدرجة في السوق المالية فقد توجب علينا الإشارة إلى أن أول ظهور للسوق الأولى في المملكة العربية السعودية في عام 1935م ، عندما أنشئت شركة سيارات العربية ، ثم تلاها بعد ذلك تأسيس شركة الأسمنت العربية وطرحها للاكتتاب العام في العام 1954م ، وفى عام 1956م صدر نظام الشركات السعودي الذي نظم عمليات إصدار الأسهم في السوق الأولى ، وشجع عملية إنشاء الشركات المساهمة ليصل عددها في عام 1980م إلى تسع عشر شركة ، وقد كان من أبرز محفزات توجيه مدخرات المواطنين للسوق الأولى في ذلك الوقت سعى الدولة إلى أن تطرح تلك الشركات القائمة كالبنوك الأجنبية أسهمها بأسعارها الاسمية التي كانت تقل كثيراً عن قيمتها الفعلية[3].
أما السوق الثانوي فقد كانت حتى العام 1984م بلا بناء نظامي لعمليات التداول ، حيث كانت عمليات البيع والشراء في تلك السوق تتم عبر مكاتب الوساطة غير المرخصة ، بل إن ممارسة هذه المهنة لم تكن تتطلب الحصول على أي تصريح أو رأس مال معين أو كفاءات محددة ، كما أن عملية نقل ملكية الأسهم كانت تتم من قبل الشركة البائعة من خلال إجراءات معقدة وطويلة وبطريقة يدوية ، وكان إنجاز عمليات المقاصة في ذلك الوقت قد يصل إلى الشهرين[4].
ونتيجة للأخطار التي قد تعصف بأموال المستثمرين وتلحق ضرراً بالاقتصاد الوطني في ظل غياب التنظيم الرسمي لتداول الأسهم وعدم وجود اللوائح المنظمة لنشاطات السماسرة ، فقد رأت وزارة المالية ووزارة التجارة أن تشرف جهة ذات خبرة ودراية بهذه الأمور على سوق الأسهم ، فعهد بذلك الأمر إلى مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي ، حيث صدر في العام 1984م أول تنظيم رسمي لعمليات تداول الأسهم في السوق السعودية وعهد إلى ثلاثة أجهزة رئيسية بإدارة تلك العمليات وهى وزارة التجارة ووزارة المالية ومؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي ، وتشرف على السوق هيئة السوق المالية.
أما المصلحة المحمية وفقاً لنظام السوق المالية السعودية ، فقد جاء هذا النظام مستهدفاً حماية السوق والمستثمرين من الأخطار والتهديدات الواقعة أو المتوقعة من خلال سن العديد من النصوص التي تكفل صيانتها ونموها بما يسهم في تعزيز نمو الاقتصاد الوطني للدولة واستمراره في مساره الإيجابي وتحقيق صالح المستثمرين ، حيث عبر نظام السوق المالية السعودي عن هذا المبدأ في العديد من نصوصه وبأكثر من صيغة[5].
ويمكن القول بأن درجة التقدم الاقتصادي للدول يمكن قياسه عن طريق دراسة مدى تطور سوقه المالي ، وأن هذا التطور يعكس الأنظمة القائمة ومدى شفافيتها وفعاليتها من ناحية ، أو عقم هذه الأنظمة وكونها مجرد عثرة من ناحية أخرى ، حيث أثبتت البحوث أن نسبة النمو الاقتصادي تزداد كلما ازداد تطور سوق الأوراق المالية مع الأخذ في الاعتبار حاجة تطور السوق المصرفي ليخدم احتياجات سوق رأس المال والاقتصاد بوجه عام[6].
ولكن هذا الدور الإيجابي للسوق الرأسمالية في النمو الاقتصادي قد ينعكس سلباً على الاقتصاد إذا ما تحول السوق إلى سوق مضاربة تستحوذ على رأس المال وتجذبه بعيداً عن الاستثمار في المشاريع الاقتصادية ، مما سيكون له انعكاساته السلبية على الاستقرار الاقتصادي والاجتماعي إذا ما تعرضت السوق لعملية تصحيح حادة بسبب المغالاة في المضاربة.
ومن هنا يأتي دور سوق الأوراق المالية مع غيرها من الأجهزة الحكومية للمحافظة على سلامة السوق ، حيث تنص المادة السادسة " وللهيئة إبداء الرأي والتوصية للجهات الحكومية في الأمور التي يكون من شأنها المساهمة في تنمية السوق وحماية المستثمرين في الأوراق المالية "[7].ولعل من أبرز تلك الجهات مؤسسة النقد العربي السعودي.
ويقصد بالأوراق المالية الأسهم والسندات التي يتم تداولها في السوق المالية (البورصة) ، وتعطي تلك الأوراق حقا لحاملها في الحصول على جزء من العائد أو جزء من أصول المنشأة أو الحقين معا[8] ، وبالمثل فإن السندات تعطي لحاملها نصيبا في الفوائد المستحقة وكذا نصيبا في الأصول يتمثل في الأصول المرهونة لصالحه وذلك في حالة الإفلاس أو التصفية[9].

*الفرع الثاني : الأطراف ذات العلاقة بحوكمة الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية :*
هي الأطراف التي يهمها موضوع الشركات بشكل عــام والمنظمة لعمل الشركات مثل الحكومة ( ديوان المراقبة العامة للشركات التي تتملك فيها الدولة ، ومصلحة الزكاة والدخل [10] ، والوزارات التي يهمها أمر الشركات خاصة وزارة التجارة والصناعة وغيرها )[11].ثم يأتي جهات أخرى مثل هيئة السوق المالية ، والغرف التجارية والصناعية وغيرها ، ولن ننسى المجتمع الكبير الذي يتأثر بعمل الشركات ويهتم بها.

ومن ضمن هذه الإطراف المهمة كل من له " مصلحة " في ذات الشركـة المساهمــة ويسمــون " أصحاب المصالح " ومنهم ملاك الشركة المساهمة ، ومجلس الإدارة ، والإدارة التنفيذية ، والعاملون والموظفون داخل الشركة والمقرضون الاساسيون للشركة ، والعملاء الخاصون والموردون الذين يرتبطون مع الشركة بعلاقات ومصالح بيع وشراء وغير ذلك.

وقد أصدر مجلس هيئة السوق المالية السعودي لائحة حوكمة الشركات بموجب القرار رقم 1-212-2006 وتاريخ 21/10/1427هـ الموافق 12/11/2006م ، بناء على نظام السوق المالية الصادر بالمرسوم الملكي رقم م/30 وتاريخ 2/6/1424هـ ، المعدلة بقرار مجلس هيئة السوق المالية رقم 1-20-2008 وتاريخ 14/5/1429هـ الموافق 19/5/2008م[12].
وقد احتوت اللائحة على خمسة أبواب تضمن الباب الأول للأحكام التمهيدية ، والباب الثاني أوضح حقوق المساهمين والجمعية العامة ، والباب الثالث اهتم بالإفصاح والشفافية ، أما الباب الرابع فبين كل ما يخص مجلس الإدارة ، وجاء الباب الخامس متضمناً للأحكام الختامية.
وما يهمنا توضيحه هنا ما جاء بالمادة الأولى فقرة (ب) من الباب الأول من النص على أنه " تعد هذه اللائحة استرشادية لجميع الشركات المدرجة في السوق المالية ما لم ينص نظام أو لائحة أخرى أو قرار من مجلس الهيئة على إلزامية بعض ما ورد فيها من أحكام "[13].

وقد ظلت لائحة حوكمة الشركات استرشادية حتى ُأدخلت بعض التعديلات من هيئة السوق المالية بالمملكة العربية السعودية ، حيث تم التعديل الأول بالقرار رقم 1-36-2008 الموافق 10/11/2008م ، بالنص على إلزامية الإفصاح في تقرير مجلس الإدارة الوارد بالمادة التاسعة من الباب الثالث ، بالإضافة إلى ما ورد في قواعد الإدراج والتسجيل ، وكذلك إلزامية الفقرة ج ، هـ من المادة الثانية عشر ، وأخيرا جاء التعديل في 10/11/2008م بالنص على إلزامية المادة الرابعة عشرة والتي تنص على تشكيل لجنة المراجعة ، على أن يبدأ العمل بتلك التعديلات الملزمة من أول عام 2009م.وقد ترتب على عدم التزام الشركات بالإفصاح وما ورد في المواد المعدلة الملزمة توقيع غرامات مالية من هيئة السوق المالية على الشركات المساهمة المخالفة. 
وهكذا يتضح أن الهدف الاسمي لحوكمة الشركات هو توطين الثقة النظامية لجميع هذه الإطراف والحرص على تحقيق " مصالحها " مـن الشركة التي تستـمر بقـوة وتـوازن وقدرة على تحقيـق " مصلحتها " كذلك ، ومن ثم الوصول إلى " المصلحة " العامة للجميع ، مع التأكيد على أهمية إصدار معايير لحوكمة الشركات خاصة للتطبيق في الشركاتالمساهمة السعودية ؛ من أجل المحافظة على قيام الشركة واستمرارها وتقليل نسب إفلاسهاوانهيارها مستقبلاً.
أضف إلى ذلك أن نظام حوكمةالشركات يعتبر آلية مفيدة لحماية حقوق جميع المساهمين باختلاف أحجامهم داخل الشركةوكذلك حقوق أصحاب المصالح المختلفة مع الشركة ، كما يحدد هذا النظام مسئولياتوالتزامات أعضاء مجلس الإدارة والإدارة التنفيذية في الشركات المساهمة السعودية.

ونشير هنا إلى أن معظم الشركات المساهمةالسعودية الكبيرة مثل شركة سابك ، الاتصالات ، والشركات الموجودة في قطاع البنوك تطبقمعظم مبادئ حوكمة الشركات مثل المحافظة على حقوق جميع المساهمين وأصحاب المصالحالمختلفة مع الشركة ، تحديد مسئوليات أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وأيضا وجود عدد من المديرينغير التنفيذيين داخل الشركة.

بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن هذه الشركات تجني ميزة وأهمية كبيرة مناستخدام نظام حوكمة الشركات ، وتنصح باقي الشركات الأخرى بتطبيق هذا النظاملما له من أهمية في تيسير العمل داخل الشركة وجذب المزيد من المستثمرين سواء منالداخل أو من الخارج.

ونؤكد هنا على أهمية هيئة السوق المالي السعودي كجهة مستقلةفي استقرار السوق السعودي للأسهم وكسب ثقة المستثمرين في هذا السوق.
إلا أنه تلاحظ أن البيانات والمعلومات المالية وغيرالمالية التي تصدر عن طريق الشركات المساهمة تحتاج إلى المزيد من الإيضاح والشفافية لكي يمكن لمستخدمي هذه البيانات الاعتماد عليها في اتخاذ قراراتهم الاستثماريةوبناء فكرة جيدة وصورة كاملة عن الشركات التي يمكن أن تكون وجهة استثماراتهمالمستقبلية.وقد أولت لائحة حوكمة الشركات في السعودية الأهمية الكبيرة لوجود لجنة المراجعة الداخلية داخل كلشركة مساهمة ، وأهمية المعلومات المقدمة لأعضاء مجلس الإدارة وللمساهمين ، إلا أنه يجب تمتع هذه اللجنة بمزيد من الاستقلالية والصلاحيات لتتمكن منالعمل في جو أكثر صحة وأكثر شفافية.

وبالرغم من تمتع لائحة حوكمة الشركات في السعودية بقدر من التميز والإنجاز ، إلا أن هناك بعض الاختلافات البسيطة والتي تتعلق بالتطبيق الحالي لنظام حوكمة الشركات في السعودية ، وكذلك فيما يخص الشفافية والإفصاح فيالشركات المساهمة السعودية ، وأخيراً يوجد اختلاف في من سيقوم بدور الرقابة على تطبيقهذا النظام داخل الشركات المساهمة السعودية.


*وقد وقعت هيئة السوق المالية غرامات مالية على بعض الشركات فى المملكة العربية السعودية تطبيقاً لمخالفة السرية وتعليمات الإفصاح والشفافية ومنها على سبيل المثال الآتى[14] :* 
1- فرضت هيئة السوق المالية بتاريخ 19/1/2009م غرامة مالية مقدارها خمسون ألف ريال على إحدى الشركات السعودية ، وذلك لعدم تقيدها بأحكام المادة (45/ج) من نظام السوق المالية والتي تنص على أنه " تعد جميع المعلومات والبيانات المشار إليها في الفقرات (أ/3,2,1) و(ب/3) من هذه المادة معلومات سرية. ويحظر على الشركة المصدرة – قبل تزويد الهيئة بهذه المعلومات والبيانات وإعلانها – إفشاؤها إلى جهات لا يقع على عاتقها التزام بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات وحمايتها "،حيث صرح رئيس مجلس إدارة الشركة عن توقعه بزيادة رأس مال الشركة إلى صحيفة المدينة في عددها رقم 16481 بتاريخ 03/06/1429هـ الموافق 7/6/2008 م وذلك قبل إبلاغ الهيئة وإعلانه.
2-فرضت هيئة السوق المالية غرامة مالية بتاريخ 19/9/2009 مقدارها خمسون ألف ريال على إحدى الشركات السعودية ، وذلك لعدم تقيدها بأحكام المادة (45/ج) من نظام السوق المالية والتي تنص على أنه " تعد جميع المعلومات والبيانات المشار إليها في الفقرات (أ/3,2,1) و(ب/3) من هذه المادة معلومات سرية. ويحظر على الشركة المصدرة – قبل تزويد الهيئة بهذه المعلومات والبيانات وإعلانها – إفشاؤها إلى جهات لا يقع على عاتقها التزام بالمحافظة على سرية المعلومات وحمايتها "، والمادة (26/ج )من قواعد التسجيل والإدراج والتي تنص على أنه " تعلن الشركة عبر التطبيقات الإلكترونية التي تحددها الهيئة عن قوائمها المالية الأولية والسنوية فور اعتمادها من مجلس الإدارة و لا يجوز نشر هذه القوائم على المساهمين أو الغير قبل إعلانها في السوق)،حيث تسرب خبر أرباح الشركة التقديرية للربع الثاني لعام 2008م ونشر في أحد المواقع الإلكترونية على الإنترنت بعد أن صرح رئيس مجلس الإدارة بذلك في اجتماع الجمعية العمومية قبل إبلاغ الهيئة وإعلانه بتاريخ 12/07/2008م.
3- فرض غرامة مالية مقدارها مائة ألف ريال على إحدى الشركات السعودية, وذلك لعدم تقيدها بأحكام المادة (46/أ) من نظام السوق المالية والمادتين (25) و(32/1) من قواعد التسجيل والإدراج ، لتأخرها في إبلاغ الهيئة والجمهور عن توصية مجلس الإدارة بزيادة رأس المال بتاريخ 13/7/2008م والذي تم الإعلان عنها لاحقاً في تاريخ 27/7/2008م[15].

*الفرع الثالث : أهمية الإفصاح في القوائم المالية في حوكمة الشركات :* 
يعرف الإفصاح في القوائم المالية بأنه " إظهار المعلومات المالية سواء الكمية أو الوصفية فى القوائم المالية أو فى الهوامش والملاحظات والجداول المكملة ، بما يجعل من القوائم المالية غير مضللة وملائمة لمستخدميها من الأطراف الخارجيين عن المشروع ، والتى لديها سلطة أو موارد محدودة فى الحصول على المعلومات التى ترغبها عن المنشأة "[16].
وقد برزت أهمية هذا الإفصاح بعد أزمة الكساد الكبير الذى حل بالولايات المتحدة الامريكية فى عام 1929م الذى كاد أن يعصف بالنظام الرأسمالى من أساسه ، حيث كان فى الكثير من حالاته نتيجة للتلاعب فى الأرقام المحاسبية المنشورة فى قوائم الشركات فى ظل ضعف المعايير المحاسبية فى ذلك الوقت ، ولمعالجة آثار هذا الكساد وضمان عدم تكراره قدر الإمكان تم إنشاء هيئة تداوال الأوراق الأمريكية وما صاحبها من تشريع قانون الأوراق المالية عام 1933م الذى يعتبره معظم الكتاب قانوناً متعلقاً بالإفصاح[17] ، كما كان للأزمة المالية العالمية الأخيرة بنهاية عام 2008م الأثر الكبير فى الحاجة إلى الإفصاحات ، والعمل على ضرورة تفعيل حوكمة الشركات.


*الفرع الرابع : الأعمال الوقائية لتطبيق حوكمة الشركات في المملكة العربية السعودية :*
تقوم جهات الضبط المخولة بالرقابة على حسن تطبيق نظام السوق المالية ولوائحه التنفيذية سواء فى المملكة أو الدول المقارنة بممارسة أعمالها بصفة وقائية وليس بناء على بلاغ أو شكوى أو حصول مخالفة ويقوم بهذا الدور فى السوق المالية السعودية إدارتين هما :
*1-إدارة الإشراف والرقابة :* تقوم هذه الإدارة بالتأكد من أن أوامر البيع والشراء المرسلة إلى نظام تداول أو الصفقات المنفذة قد تمت بشكل مطابق للنظام ولوائحه التنفيذية ، وإن إفصاحات المصدرين ومالكى الحصص الكبيرة فى الأوراق المالية قد أعلنت بشكل صحيح وسليم بلا كذب ولا تضليل ولا تناقض وفى أوقاتها المحددة ، وإن تقارير الوسطاء الماليين لا تظهر خطراً على عملائهم وتبرر استمرارهم فى مزاولة أعمالهم استناداً إلى ملاءتهم المالية ، فإذا ظهر لهذه الإدارة إثناء المتابعة شكوكاً فى أن المخالفة قد حدثت أو أنها على وشك الحدوث أو يتم الترتيب والتحضير لها كان لها سلطة ضبطها أو القيام بالمزيد من أعمال التحرى بشأنها حسب الأحوال.
وتتكون الإدارة العامة للإشراف والرقابة من ثلاث إدارات مهمة هى[18] :
*أ-إدارة الرقابة على السوق :* وتقوم بأكبر وأهم الأعمال الرقابية التى تمارسها هيئة السوق المالية ، ويغلب على عملها الطابع الفنى ، حيث تقوم هذه الإدارة بالتدقيق فى أوامر البيع والشراء المدخلة لنظام تداول ومتابعة حركة المحافظ الإستثمارية الكبيرة ذات الأثر على الأوراق المالية وملاحظة ما إذا كانت قد تمت بناءً على معلومات داخلية أو إشاعات أو مخالفات للأنظمة واللوائح ، وتقوم إدارة الرقابة بهذه المتابعة بهدف اكتشاف المخالفات قبل حدوثها ، وهى تحديداً تلك المنصوص عليها فى المواد (2 ، 3، 4 ، 8) من لائحة سلوكيات السوق ، وكذلك متابعة تداولات أعضاء مجلس إدارات الشركات وكبار التنفيذين أو أى شخص ذى علاقة بأى منهم وفقاً لما تقتضيه المادة الثالثة والثلاثون من قواعد التسجيل والإدراج.
*ب-إدارة الإفصاح المستمر :* وهى تقوم بمتابعة عمليات إفصاح المصدرين وملاحظة ما إذا قد تم تسريبها قبل صدروها من خلال ما يكتب فى الصحافة أو منتديات الإنترنت أو ما ينشر بين العامة ، وكذلك مدى مطابقتها لما نص عليه النظام ولائحته التنفيذية ، ومتابعة مدى التزام مالكى الحصص الكبيرة من الأوراق المالية بقواعد الإفصاح ، وتمارس هذه الإدارة عملها وفقاً لما نصت عليه المواد (20 ، 24 ، 25 ، 26 ، 27 ، 30 ، 32 ، 34 ، 35) من قواعد التسجيل والإدارج.
*ج-إدارة مراقبة الوسطاء الماليين :* وهى تقوم بعملية متابعة التقارير المالية للمرخصين للتأكد من مدى التزامهم بمعايير الملاءمة المتطلبة نظاماً من أجل التدخل الوقائى عند ملاحظة ما قد يُشكل خطراً على حقوق المتعاملين مع المرخص له.
*2-إدارة التراخيص والتفتيش :* بعد الترخيص للوسطاء الماليين ( الأشخاص المرخص لهم ) بمزاولة أعمالهم تقوم هذه الإدارة بالتأكد من مدى التزامهم بلائحة أعمال الأوراق المالية ولائحة سلوكيات السوق ولائحة الأشخاص المرخص لهم ، والهدف الأساسى من هذه المتابعة هو تبصير المرخصين بالأسلوب السليم لممارسة نشاطاتهم والحفاظ على حقوق المتعاملين معهم بما يؤدى إلى توقى ارتكاب المخالفات ، أى أن الغرض من هذه الرقابة ليس إثبات المخالفة بقدر ما هو وقاية المرخصين من الوقوع فيها ، وتتم هذه الرقابة عن طريق التفتيش المفاجىء أو التفتيش بسبب والذى يتم للتحقق من مسألة أو مسائل معينة بذاتها.

*الفرع الخامس : التصرف فى المخالفات المضبوطة :* 
بعد ضبط الجرائم والمخالفات من قبل جهات الضبط بهيئة السوق تقوم بإحالتها إلى إدارة المتابعة والتنفيذ بموجب تقرير يتضمن وصف المخالفة ووقت ضبطها وأدلة ارتكابها والإجراءات المتخذة بشأنها والأوراق والمستندات والسجلات المضبوطة إن وجدت ويزود المجلس بصورة منها ، ولإدارة المتابعة والتنفيذ إذا وجدت أن ما فى التقرير لا يبرر الشروع فى التحقيقات فإنها تطلب من جهات التحقيق المختصة بذل المزيد من التحريات ، أما إذا كان التقرير مستوفياً لدلائل الإتهام فإنها تسمى فريق التحقيق الذى سيتولى التحقيق فيها على أن يكون من بينهم مختص فى الشريعة أو القانون ، أو أن تأمر بحفظ الأوراق إذا وُجدت الأسباب الداعية إلى ذلك[19].وقد أعطت المادة السادسة من مشروع لائحة التحقيق فى مخالفات نظام السوق المالية المعدل لإدارة المتابعة والتنفيذ سلطة الهيمنة على أعمال الاستدلال والتصرف فيها ، كما أعطاها سلطة إصدار الأمر بحفظ الأوراق ، إلا أننا نرى أنه من المناسب أن يُحال محضر ضبط المخالفة إلى مجلس الهيئة باعتباره السلطة المهيمنة على الاستدلالات وصاحب القرار النهائى فى التصرف فيها.
وفى اللوائح التنفيذية لنظام السوق المالية السعودى يجوز التظلم من هذا القرار أمام مجلس الهيئة خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ العلم به ، وعليها أن تبت فى طلب التظلم خلال تسعين يوماً من تاريخه ، فإذا رُفض الطلب أو لم يُرد عليه خلال المدة المحددة ، جاز للمتظلم أن يرفع تظلمه إلى لجنة الفصل بعد حصوله على إشعار من الهيئة بإيداع الدعوى ويرفق بطلب التظلم اللائحة الإعتراضية خلال ستين يوماً من تاريخ علمه بالرفض[20]. 

[1]http://www.hawkama.net/ 
[2]http://www.hawkama.net/AboutHawkama.asp?id=1 
[3] صبحي عبد الرحمن ، تطوير البنية المالية التحتية في الوطن العربي ، منتدى الفكر العربي ، عمان ، 1999م ، ص245.

[4] عبد العزيز محمد الدخيل ، سوق الأسهم السعودية التاريخ ورؤية للمستقبل ، ورقة عمل للمنتدى السعودي الأول الذي نظمه المركز الاستشاري للاستثمار والتمويل بالرياض في 19 ابريل 2000م ، ص10.

[5] انظر على سبيل المثال مادة رقم (4/أ/5) (ج/50) من نظام السوق المالية ، المادة رقم (43) من قانون سوق رأس المال المصري ، المادة رقم (3) من قانون الأوراق المالية الإماراتي ، المادة رقم (8) من قانون الأوراق المالية الأردني.

[6] خالد الفايز ، دور سوق الأموال المالية في تطوير السوق المالي في المملكة ، ورقة عمل مقدمة إلى اللقاء السنوي الخامس عشر لجمعية الاقتصاد السعودية المنعقدة في الرياض في الفترة من 11-13 شوال عام 1426هـ ، ص4.

[7] المادة (4/أ/6) من نظام السوق المالية.

[8] د.طارق عبد العال حماد، بورصة الأوراق المالية ، الدار الجامعية ، الإسكندرية، 2000 ص 19.

[9] د.منير هندي ، الأوراق المالية وأسواق رأس المال، منشأة المعارف ، الإسكندرية ، 1999 ص 5.

[10]www.dzit.gov.sa 
[11]www.commerce.gov.sa 
[12]www.cma.org.sa 
[13] د.محمد لطفي عبد الفتاح ، " حوكمة الشركات أساس الحفاظ على الاقتصاد الوطني " ، مقال منشور بصحيفة الاقتصادية السعودية ، العدد رقم 5790 ، بتاريخ 18/8/2009م.

[14]http://www.cma.org.sa/cma_ar/pressroom.aspx 
[15]www.cma.org.sa 
[16] د.محمد بهجت ، الإفصاح في القوائم المالية وموقف المراجع الخارجي منه ، مركز النشر العلمي ، جامعة الملك عبد العزيز ، جدة ، 1406هـ ، ص35.

[17] يختلف بعض الكتاب في استخدامهم لمصطلحات تعبر عن الإفصاح فمنهم من يعبر عن ذلك بالإفصاح الكامل ، ومنهم من يستخدم الإفصاح العادل ، ومنهم من يستخدم الإفصاح الكافي ، أما الذي تذهب إليه تفسيرات هيئة المحاسبين السعوديين فهو الإفصاح العادل ، ولذلك جاء في الفقرة 113 لنطاق معايير المراجعة " يهدف تقرير المراجع إلى الإدلاء برأي عما إذا كانت القوائم لمنشأة معينة تظهر بعدل مركزها المالي ونتائج أعمالها وتدفقاتها النقدية وفقا لمعايير محاسبية متعارف عليها ملائمة لظروفها " www.socpa.org.sa

[18]www.cma.org.sa 
[19] المادتان (5-6) من مشروع لائحة إجراءات التحقيق في مخالفات نظام السوق المالية.

[20] المادة (2/20) من مشروع لائحة إجراءات الفصل في منازعات الأوراق المالية.

----------

